# Reserved Block Alerts...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Do you still get reserved block alerts on your phone? For the past two weeks I only got an email and missed them. Why don't they send phone alerts anymore?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Annoying but I still do.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I get both.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes both


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I got both, notification comes 10 mins after email. Maybe you have to be logged in to receive reserved notice.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Do you still get reserved block alerts on your phone? For the past two weeks I only got an email and missed them. Why don't they send phone alerts anymore?


Double check if you phone was in "do not disturb" mode or you disabled the notification?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hmmmm... Strange...

For another reserve block I did get a notice on my phone but missed it since it was during my route. They're all over the place with these reserved blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

If I get email during my route I check it at next stop more than once I have gotten reserved email while working


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I get the alerts, but unless I also get the email, I don't get reserves.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Email only...


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Once again, no phone alert, just an email. 

I got one reserved block offer for next Friday from 6-9pm. WTF? SMH...


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

You have to be logged in to get the alert. If it logs you out for inactivity you won't get one. Stupid I know


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Had one pop up today for 8pm, the app was open at the refresh screen and it was just there for the taking. I'm like really now... But I'm not doing anything after dark.


----------

